# Single Women's Main Meet Bicester 13th October: PLEASE READ AND RESPOND!!



## suitcase of dreams

Dear All,
Based on the results of the poll, we have booked the smaller function room at the *Littlebury Hotel, Bicester*: http://www.littleburyhotel.com/
The date for the meet is *Saturday 13th October*. Apologies if this does not suit everyone, but we have gone with the majority winner on the poll.
This room will seat up to 40 people - if we get significantly more 'definites' than that over the next few days, we can likely upgrade to a larger room. However if the larger room gets booked by another group before we have final numbers, we'll need to ensure our numbers are restricted to 40 max - and it will be first come, first served. The 40 is adults and older children, ie. those who would be seated for lunch, babies/small children do not need to be included in the total - although we should take account of how much space the pushchairs etc might take up!
Room hire will be £95 for a half day from 12:00 which we would split between the number of adults attending (ie. the more people who come, the cheaper it will be)
Catering is £9.75 per adult for a hot/cold buffet - we can let them know a few days beforehand and only pay for the numbers coming on the day. For older children you can select from the children's menu (£4.50), for younger ones/babies I'm sure it will be OK to bring along food for them. 
NOW FOR THE IMPORTANT BIT:
*If you want to come along, you will need to confirm your place by paying a £5 deposit*. This will ensure that the room hire is covered and no one is out of pocket in the event of late cancellations. This deposit is non-refundable (we hope you understand the reason for this, and we have deliberately kept the deposit as low as possible)
Deposits to be paid to cem who has kindly offered to be banker and keep the finances all organised - please PM her for bank details 
It would be much appreciated if you could please confirm your place and pay your deposit as soon as possible so that we have a good idea of numbers. 
Look forward to seeing you all there  
For those interested in staying over, room rates are: Single - £74.50, Double/Twin £95.50, Family (double bed plus a single bed) £105.00. They can supply a fold down bed for £15. He will give an 8% discount on room rates.
Any questions, please ask here or PM me, or aweeze, or cem
Suitcase
x


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Suity

Only just seen this topic - we'd like to come (LO and I).  I'll PM Cem for her details.  

How come you always get involved in organising?!!!  I'm in awe of how you find the time  .

B xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I'm a natural born organiser Bethany   
And I find the time by a) having my mum to take care of lots of the rest of life's general 'stuff' (cleaning, washing etc) and b) spending too much time online during the working day!
will be good to see you in Oct,
Suitcase
x


----------



## caramac

We'd like to come too so will PM cem for bank details. Do we contact the hotel directly to book rooms?


----------



## suitcase of dreams

yes, I think that's the best idea Caramac - mention that you are with the room booking (in aweeze's name) to get a discount
not sure if I will stay or not yet - as discussed in chat last week, may head on to a hotel nr Bristol for a mini meet over there and a few days holiday  or could stay one night in Bicester if lots of people staying and then head to Bristol for a couple of nights...will chat to bingbong and co and see what we can come up with   
Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

I've pm'd Cem, Suity was going to check with you about what you were doing, I think that I'd rather go straight on but lets chat about it 

bingbong x


----------



## cocochanel1

Hello sounds good but what is the Bristol meet you mention? Will there be two meetings the same weekend? X


----------



## aweeze

Coco - I think it's a private mini-meet - not one that's been posted on the boards. 

Lou
X


----------



## Grace10704

Hi - the Bristol thing was just an idea if some people fancied a long weekend away to come to the South West - came out of a chat on a Thursday.  If we do get to actually organising ourselves then we'll put a date / time / place on the boards & anyone and everyone will be more than welcome!  Not sure we're going to get organised yet so don't want to raise anyone's hopes!  But watch this space......


----------



## suitcase of dreams

yes, not a private meet or anything like that   
bing bong and I were chatting about taking a few days 'holiday' somewhere, the Bristol/SW girls suggested we come to somewhere near them, we then thought perhaps we could link it up with Bicester....
am looking into hotels etc to see if it's workable but as grace says, all more than welcome if it goes ahead
meantime think I will stay over Sat night at Bicester if there are rooms near enough the bar/restaurant/function room so that I can leave the boys asleep and listen in on the monitor...and if anyone else is staying for dinner/the night? be a good chance to catch up properly
let me know if anyone is keen   
Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

PS PLEASE all, book up for Bicester now/soon as we need to get a good idea of numbers this week
we need a minimum of 15 to go ahead and confirm the room really....
thanks!
Suitcase
x


----------



## acrazywench

Really hoping we can come - I'll try to work it out this week. (I'd love for the twins to meet everyone before they're driving and leaving home!*g*)

x


----------



## ameliacooper

I am a definite + LO - will pm Aweeze to get details in next week or so x


----------



## ElsieMay

Hi 


I am a  definite yes.  I am on holiday so cannot transfer money till Saturday - really sorry but they do not have my bank where I am.  I dont mind paying more if that helps.


EM


----------



## Minnie35

I'm in I'm in!!  I'll PM CEM for bank details.


I'm up for staying too, sounds fun!  Woohoo!


Thanks CEM and Suity for organising  .


Minnie x


----------



## natclare

Paid, hopefully see you there. I'm a tbc at the moment due to a work thing but hopefully can come. Cem - I forgot to put my FF name in the reference. Just put "Bicester".. that's intelligent! Sorry! Will PM you again to clarify. x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

hello all,
we now have 10 people paid and confirmed but we need 15 to go ahead with the booking really - where are you all? I thought we had lots of interest from the initial poll - is this not the case?
if you are thinking of coming, please get in touch with Cem and pay a deposit now. If you can't come (and haven't already said so on here or **) please let us know so we can cross you off the potentials list
if we can't get 15, we'll have to cancel which would be a real shame   
Suitcase
x


----------



## caramac

I'm very sorry but although I have already paid my deposit it is looking like I might not be able to come after all, as I am potentially about to book a job for 13th October. Should know by the end of next week for sure. Will update here as soon as definite.


----------



## Bethany915

Hi all, I've just paid my deposit to Cem (sorry for delay, horrible time at work the past week) - hope it will be going ahead...

B xx


----------



## ameliacooper

Cem - please email me bank details x will do today


----------



## greatgazza

paid a while ago, so hoping the numbers are coming up and it can go ahead.

GGx


----------



## cocochanel1

Sorry. I've just been so busy.......I have got cems email open on my pc and will pay today. My only concern was whether people are staying over as it is too far for us to make in a day and would only want to stay if there is a group staying which would make it fun. Sorry to gate crash on the Bristol idea, I thought I'd missed something and that the idea was to meet at Bicester and then move to Bristol. Thank you Lou CEM and Suity for organising. 
Coco xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - I'll be staying over - just need to call hotel and make sure I can get a room close enough to restaurant that I can hear them on the monitor...I don't want to keep them up for dinner, would be impossible!
but as long as the logistics work, I'll be there   
cem and aweeze also staying for dinner I believe   
Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

CEM, we're coming along - been on hols this week and not had WIFI - please pm me bank details so I can arrange a transfer.  I'd need to check back on the thread, but presumably my elder two and I would count as 3 peeps so need 3 x £5?  

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

A-M - no, just pay £5 deposit for the room hire for now. We'll work out meal cost nearer the time and charge per person for bigger kids, but room hire is divided by adults only   
think we now have between 15-20 signed up so we're good to go - hurrah!
keep the deposits coming in, be lovely to see as many people as possible there   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Sima

I'm coming.  I've just sent CEM a PM.  Sorry but I have not been logging on to the site much recently so missed the earlier post.

Thanks for setting this up CEM and Suity


----------



## Sam12345

Please send me the bank details for sending the deposit for the meet-up.

Thanks.


----------



## Bubbachops

Hi Cem,
Have sent you a pm for the bank details. Would love to come too xx


----------



## Minnie35

Just paid my deposit - looking forward to it, thanks again for organising!

Minnie x


----------



## winky77

Hi folks....
Sorry I've been a little busy with arrival of wee Bingo so slow on confirming!!  We will definately be there and definately staying over as would be lovely to catch up with folk.  I will probably make a bit of a road trip of it, showing Bingo off to friends in England so might be up for the Bristol bit too. I will PM CEM right now for bank details......thanks for organising !! 
..Winky


----------



## ElsieMay

Hi Cem

I am also coming - I put the deposit in your account on Saturday.  Can you check you got it?  The lady did not ask for a reference so there will be a random £5 in there but it went in as cash on Saturday at 11.34am if that helps.  Please let me know.

Thanks

EM


----------



## cocochanel1

We will be there and staying over. Thanks for organising. What a lovely group. Coco xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

fabulous, am looking forward to seeing everyone again and in particular meeting the new babies - Marra's twins and the gorgeous Bingo   
I've booked a room (advise those staying over to call up and book soon so you get one near the function room - easier if you want to have dinner/sit in lounge and leave babies sleeping with monitor on) so am looking forward to a peaceful dinner and some proper chat too!
Suitcase
x


----------



## anniemc

Would love to be there, but sadly this date clashes with antenatal class!  looking forward to meeting you all at the next one hopefully, 
x


----------



## silverbird

What sort of times are you thinking of? I've been invited to a birthday party that day and am trying to work out if I can go to both.


----------



## caramac

Right, well after messing me around for over a week I've now got confirmation that I'm not going to get the booking for 13th October so I am definitely able to come! I have just booked my room at the hotel so count us in!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

sorry you've been messed around but very pleased you can now make it caramac   
we're relying on you for the group photo too   
Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

ooh, fab list now, so pleased so many people can make it
am trying to persuade Roo and the trips to come too!
looking forward to it   
Suitcase
x
PS cem - that ticker is going FAST


----------



## Baai

Maybe it's the disappointment at my first failed IVF attempt that's making my mind go jumpy, but I'm actually considering coming to this event. 

I was rather stressed at work the first week after my ET, I don't want a repeat of that with my second cycle so I'm thinking of taking the week off after ET. If I look at the calendar and the length of my normal cycle, I think the odds are very high that October 13 will be in the week after ET. So maybe I should just drive around England for a week for a holiday, there's still quite a few places to see, and then I might make it. But there are still a lot of ifs...


----------



## lulumead

Hi...am trying to make this work as would love to catch up with you all.
Xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi everyone, 

I have bitten the bullet and just  called the hotel - room all booked !!! ( but they are not sure if they have enough cots left    )

Can't wait to meet up with old friends and meet all the newbies since I was last at a meet ..................... oh yes and to show of my boys   

R xx


----------



## Elpida

Great news Roo x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

brilliant news roo!!
I am bringing my 2 travel cots so I won't be taking up the cot allocation  
am a bit concerned re sufficient high chairs at breakfast mind you   
Suitcase
x


----------



## cocochanel1

Bluprimrose are you coming? 
Coco xxx


----------



## morrigan

hi- I am just waiting to confirm my shifts at work ( sobs whilst writing that word   but is looking like i should be able to make it- i will hurry up and organise my self and sort deposts etc except i suspect that they will have to just put up with me bringing my own food as I cant face the stress of been catered for!


----------



## Minnie35

Baai that sounds like a lovely idea - do whatever makes you feel the most relaxed in the days after ET.


Girls I hope this isn't too stupid a question - I really fancy making a night of it and staying over in the hotel, but haven't done anything like that before - what do you do at baby's bedtime? Does one put baby to bed in room and leave with a monitor? I live in a very little flat and am so used to being within very easy earshot of Mm, so I just have no idea. Or what do people do? she'll be 5 and a half months(wha....?) by then.


Minnie x


----------



## loobyloo_london

Cem & Suity, I'm joining your meetup also   The room is booked for B & I. Cem, I've transferred £5 which should be in your account on Monday. Thanks for arranging girls, I'm really looking forward to it!

LLL x


----------



## caramac

Minnie - yes that's what I'm planning to do. Bedtime as normal at 7pm and in cot with monitor. I have asked for a room near to the function room so that hopefully the monitor will be in range!


Roo - I could bring my travel cot with me and that would free up another hotel cot if you need it?


----------



## suitcase of dreams

minnie - ditto to what caramac says. hotel are going to let us eat eve meal in function room so I have asked for a room nearby and will leave monitor on
Suitcase
x


----------



## Sharry

Just watch your monitors don't all interfere with each other   my friends and I tried it at a BBQ and all we had was a night of screeching feed back


----------



## morrigan

May be comedy game of do you know your own babies cry if there all on same frequency !!!


----------



## caramac

Good point Sharry! I'll have to dig out my instruction manual and learn how to change the channel in case I need to!


----------



## Minnie35

Thanks ladies. I shall ring the hotel and add Mm's dulcet tones to the cacophony (spelling?).


Minnie x


----------



## Damelottie

Just had a thought........

Make sure you check with the hotel because I know some won't allow you to leave under 16's alone in rooms. Its on some hotel policies. 

DL x


----------



## kylecat

Hi Cem, Aweeze and Suity - sorry for our delay but we will be coming too - been away quite a bit over the six weeks hols so haven't got round to posting much but will put deposit in post to cem this week


Thanks for organising ladies!! 


Kylecat  and kylekitten xxx


----------



## Roo67

When I spoke to the hotel, they said that rooms above the function room would be noisy as the disco will be on ??
Also the walls are pretty thick, just hope that the monitors pick something up 

R x


----------



## caramac

Roo - could it be that the hotel thought we would be having a disco in the function room? Or perhaps it's worth checking if there are any other functions going on the same night we are there? I see from their website that they do weddings...I hope there isn't one on that same night!


----------



## Minnie35

All booked (yay)... I hope the disco's somewhere else (boo)! 

I've just thought, have we got the function room just for the day? In which case there could well be a disco in eve and a quiet bar somewhere else which we'd do well to be near?

Minnie x


----------



## aimless1

Hello,  Cem - I just sent you the deposit. Looking forward to meeting you all on the 13th. A x


----------



## Baai

I probably won't be able to make it, even if I do decide to pop over to England for a week. We have local elections on the 14th so I'll have to vote in the morning. We have compulsory voting. I won't make it in time if I'm still in the UK on Saturday evening.


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi CEM 
Rather slow off the marks, but we would like to come to Bicester too   

Please could you PM me the details (time, hotel, what I need to do about money etc). 

I just tried to PM you but your inbox is full   

Looking forward to seeing everyone  
Thanks!
OneStep


----------



## suitcase of dreams

hello all,
So glad lots of people are coming, it's going to be lovely to see everyone  
I have a large bag of boys' clothes to give away, mostly 12-18mths, some smaller bits as well. Vests, tops, trousers, pjs etc...also three 6-18mth grobags (think they are all 2.5 tog) - will bring it all along and hopefully someone can make use of it?
I also have a couple of things to sell if anyone interested. Let me know if you are and will bring with me:
1. Safety first bath seat like this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004U4KRQE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p75_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0R8AVN7X5271HNMR54NV&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=317828027&pf_rd_i=468294 £5
2. walker similar to this (mine doesn't have the big orange tube thing and a couple of the shapes are missing although I may find them by October 13th, is otherwise totally functional though  ) : http://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Toys/Walkers/Bruin-Deluxe-Activity-Walker(0031765)?searchPosition=0
£5
3. Annabel Karmel weaning trays x 4. These cost £5 each, I'd like £5 for all 4 please.They're really good as a bit bigger than ice cube trays...
http://www.tesco.com/direct/annabel-karmel-food-cube-tray-with-clip-on-lid/211-8411.prd?sc_cmp=pcp_GSF_Feeding_211-8411
Suitcase
x

/links


----------



## greatgazza

Hi Suity, i would love to make use of some of the boy's clothes and 1 of the grobags would be really useful too.  Obviously if no one else has baggsied them! Will only take a couple of bits if there are others with young boys coming too. Thanks  

Anyone coming with babies under 6 months? i could probably dig out some stuff to give you, boy's clothes.

GGx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

perfect GG - will bring it all along and people can sort it out amongst themselves. I need it all gone and it's a big bag full....far better it goes to people who can make good use of it


----------



## indekiwi

Suitcase, would love the AK icecube thingies - will arrive clutching a fiver for you.   


A-Mx


----------



## caramac

I have a few things I can offer up for sale too if anyone is interested?

I have just moved J out of his highchair and would love to get rid of it! It's this one: http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?hl=en&sugexp=les%3B&qe=Y2hpY2NvIGhh&qesig=lVC0FtdCDCDeXaCbUqRPfQ&pkc=AFgZ2tnXsHjQJ9rWGYtbEWl1WvH7Bx2pkacrvNTcTU4uioZ4FIRx2x8muCQJhpDBMvOY5o7Nqg55mlbXzKl29f2TbYdFn23LUg&cp=9&gs_id=y&xhr=t&q=chicco+happy+snack+highchair&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&biw=1391&bih=996&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=4714242821122626189&sa=X&ei=q3xTULTiOoHA0QXJ3YHYDA&sqi=2&ved=0CEAQ8gIwAA#ps-sellers and I would be happy with £10 for it!

I have a whole bunch of bottles/teats for anyone currently expecting (or hoping to be expecting in the near future!) that are free to a good home!

I'll also have a rummage through the cupboards to see what other weaning stuff and boys clothes I might have. Should have a few baby sleeping bags too if anyone needs them.

/links


----------



## caramac

Just an update - I have just spoken to the hotel to check whether there is a wedding/other function on the night we are staying and there isn't. It looks like there might have been something originally but it's been cancelled so it should be just us there. Also, our function room is on the ground floor at the back and if you book a room near that it is away from the area where any disco/evening event would be held and so we (or our little ones) shouldn't be disturbed! Hope that helps!


----------



## ameliacooper

It will be lovely to meet you Josue x


----------



## some1

Josue - definitely come if you can! The meet is for women at any stage of the process, so you would be made very welcome   

Some1
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

josue - if you send a PM to cem (let me know if you don't know how that works   ) she will let you know re deposit payment etc
as some1 says, the meet is for single women at any stage of the ttc process from thinking about it through to parents,so please do come along   
Suitcase
x
PS that's good caramac - thanks for checking. am glad we will have quiet rooms for babies (and us!) to sleep   also if no function on we can prob move to the bigger function room and have a bit more space as we are quite a crowd now!


----------



## cocochanel1

Hi all. I have a question.  My eldest is 8, almost 9 and therefore understands all about eggs/sperm, babies etc. currently planning for him to come with us as he doesn't like staying away from me or 'missing out'. But I'm wondering how to play it because naturally there will be lots of chat re all things conception/fertility which could be a bit too much information for him! (in the sense that he knows how we are made but at 8 going on 15 it isn't necessarily his topic of choice!!!) If I bring him would everyone be ok with just being aware of young ears if he is in earshot? I'm sure he will be off playing with A-M and Lou's boys but just think that with LO's growing up we need to be aware in a way that when they were much younger we didn't have to be. If that makes sense and is ok with everyone?
Let me know thoughts. 
Coco xxx


----------



## ameliacooper

Totally Coco x. I am never very comfortable talking about these things in front of toddlers etc anyway x


----------



## caramac

Happy with that Coco. I can't imagine discussing sex with my friends in front of their/my kids so I don't see it as any different!


----------



## indekiwi

Good point Coco, my boy's ears flap for Great Britain....unfortunately, this is not a recognised Olympic sport, otherwise, he might have been GB's youngest competitor this year.   


A-Mx


----------



## Amittai

Hi gals, 
i just wanted to say that this looks awesome and I'd love to come along, but, I am pretty sure I'm going to be away to meet a snowchild! so don't want to comit and then uncomit, but hopefully next time!
it looks like a brilliant idea, and i bet the hotel will find it rather an interresting experience themselves!
have fun.. and i look forward to the next one, and just maybe I'll have a growing (adopted! )snowbabychild, who knows!
and good luck with all the monitors!


----------



## Minnie35

Coco, I'm happy with that, I reckon we'll all automatically be aware of what they say if he (or other big-enough littleuns) are in earshot.


Amittai      good luck, how exciting! May the force of so many of us being together that weekend send your snowbaby sticking and growing vibes!


Minnie x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

wow, so many, really looking forward to it   
am I right in thinking it starts at 12:00? must ring hotel and see if we can check in a bit early so I can get my stuff sorted before everyone arrives and we have lunch
also I have name labels (were to be used for summer picnic but poor old natclare got stuck in traffic and by the time she & the labels arrived everyone had already got to know eachother   ) - I'll bring them with me
and just to remind folks, I have loads of mostly 12-18 mth boys clothes looking for a home, plus some grobags, loads of pyjamas etc. will bring with and you can take your pick   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Chowy

Hi All

Not long now   

Just wondered how we are going to entertain the children?  Are we bringing some of out own toys for them?  Have been through the thread and not sure if I have missed it or if there is already a plan.

Take care all

Chowy and Pup xx


----------



## Roo67

Not sure if I will make it for 12.00 will take about 4hrs to drive :-( and not sure how the boys will be in the car that long ?!?! so will have to stop at least once. 

Really looking forward to meeting everyone 

R x


----------



## ameliacooper

Hoping the kids will entertain each other -but Chowy I will bring some easy games for the big kids x 

Good idea x


----------



## Diesy

Gutted not to be able to come!  Have a great time.


----------



## some1

I'm not sure if we will be able to come   .  When will the hotel need final numbers (or have they already been given?)

Some1

xx


----------



## silverbird

would it be OK if I ate before and didn't get the buffet?


----------



## greatgazza

also, just thinking, Cem, Suity or Aweeze, we'll need to have the money for the room hire too won't we? Doesn't look like it will be much with so many of us but that'll be the £95 mentioned on the front page that needs to be divided between all of us isn't it which is on top of the buffet? so, depending on how many actually make it just a few quid/a fiver but wanted to check that was the case so everyone knew to have that ready too?

GGx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

room rate was deposit GG   
cem can confirm but pretty sure that it's covered and may even be over paid in which case folks may get a few pennies back   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Chowy

Hi All

Here are items that I have not got round to putting on e-bay (where does the time go?) We are coming to the meet up on Saturday so if anyone wants me to bring items give me a shout.

Jo Jo Maman Bebe Boys blue beach shoes size 6. Good condition
http://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp swimming-shoes-in-swim-and-sun-protection B6993

Jo Jo Maman Bebe boys flap hat, same style as one below but in pale blue and white stripes aged 2-3. Good condition
http://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp swim-and-sun-flap-sun-hats B2747
 
Jo Jo Maman Bebe boys blue sun protection top, same style as one below but differnt colours aged 1-2 years. Very good condition. 
http://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp quick-drying-2-piece-sunsuits-in-swim-and-sun-protection B2894
 
Zita West book, Plan to Get Pregnant, as new
http://www.zitawest.com/buy/books/fertility-and-conception/plan-to-get-pregnant.htm

Quinny Buzz Parasol Clip - As new
http://www.grabbest.com/shop.php?i=B000O6OATM

Quinny Buzz 3 wheeler Pushchair in Red, same as below but mine does not have under basket (can be purchased separately) Well looked after.
http://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/categorydisplay26_384_10751_14552_brand_set_-1__10001

Bebe Confort Black Parasol (fits onto Quinny clip) As new, only used a couple of times.
http://www.babyboom2000.co.uk/products/BeBeconfort-Maxi-Cosi-Loola-Baby-Sun-Parasol-Oxygen-Black.html
 
Sunshine Kids Shade Maker (add to pushchair hood to extend the shade for little ones) Only used couple of times
http://kiddicarereviews.kiddicare.com/review/97123

`Mothercare wooden push along truck with bricks Excellent condition
http://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Walker-With-Bricks/290843,default,pd.html?cm_sp=ProductFeatures-_-Category%2520landing-_-Mothercare%2520Walker%2520With%2520Bricks

Vertbaudet Push along wooden storage caravan/trolley in pale blue. 
(If anyone is interested in this I will send them a pic as they are not made anymore)

Boys Timberland long sleeved t-shirt, pale blue and white with 'Timberland' written on front. Aged 12 months. 

Babyway Travel Potty with spare packet of BOS Travel Potty liners included. Only used approx 3 times. Great item for on the go potty training and older.
http://www.babyway.co.uk/products-page/babyway/babyway-travel-potty/

Chicco Lite Way Stroller includes all of the additional items as stated below. Good condition. Suitable from birth as it lays flat.
http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?hl=en&sugexp=les%3B&cp=23&gs_id=n&xhr=t&q=chicco+stroller+red&qscrl=1&rlz=1T4ADFA_enGB370GB370&biw=1152&bih=636&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&ion=1&wrapid=tljp1349523820546013&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=476937194818197609&sa=X&ei=eRlwUN7IIqaH0AWTloHIBw&sqi=2&ved=0CD0Q8wIwAQ 

If anyone is interested in any of the items I have listed please PM me or send me a message on ** if we are already friends.

Take care all, looking forward to seeing everyone, new and old.

Chowy and Pup xx

/links


----------



## Diesy

Hello

I haven't really checked availability with Cem or the hotel for an overnight.  Don't know if I can quite pull this off but I'm trying to see if I can get down for this but it's planes, trains and automobiles so far, although not trains - 5 changes in nearly 8 hours one way.  Wondering if anyone can help me out with local knowledge?

Option 1 
Overnight bus to Milton Keynes and then the bus to Bicester (very early in the morning).  Insanity, I already know this.    Although it is quite a neat we joiner, this much I have worked out.  

Option 2
Flight to East Midlands, still an early rise but a more civilised 8.30 arrival.  Is anyone driving past East Midlands, at any point?  Or have insider bus info?  

I could get a plane down and the bus back...my geography of the Midlands and erm everywhere around there is a bit useless so if anyone wants to pitch in with advice please do.  Mmm...have just found Stagecoach East Midlands to Bicester, 5+ hours and the same price as the bus from Glasgow to Milton Keynes...it gets curiouser and curiouser.  Oh it's too late for this, bedtime!

Diesy xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

cem - I think best thing is that non attendees (who don't let you know by Weds evening) will have to pay for the buffet. I know sometimes last minute things come up and people have to cancel but as you say, not really fair for those attending to have to pay for this
so folks - please let cem know if you can't make it, otherwise you'll be charged...
re children's food - am assuming OK to bring stuff for younger children? my two eat very little and I wouldn't want to order from the menu and end up throwing it all away. A will prob eat one piece of bread or rice cake with cream cheese and L will eat a few bits of cheese/ham and they might or might not deign to finish off with a yoghurt or pot of fruit... Amazes me that they are still growing sometimes the amount they eat  (think they stock up at nursery and then go on hunger strike at home for no reason I can identify!)
looking forward to seeing you all on Sat   
Suitcase
x


----------



## aweeze

Hello   

Just at my parents for some brief internet access (I don't have a phone line yet at the new house so no wifi and mobile internet 3G is non existent so can't do FF at the moment. Argghhhh!)

Diesy - can you not fly into Birmingham? Bicester is on the rail line from Birmingham to London so that is the easiest. 

Cem - I agree that anyone that doesn't cancel their place before Weds evening if they can't make it will need to cover their buffet food. 

Suity - no problem with bringing food for the littler ones. I would only expect those that would usually eat from a childs menu to order from it e.g. My E will have a kids meal but I will prob pack some sandwiches for F and give him a couple of bits of E's plate. 

Is their anyone that has specific dietary requirements that I need to be aware of? 

GG - just done a quick calculation and based on current numbers, the room cost (which as Suity said is increased due to the move to a bigger room @ £145 to accommodate numbers) will be covered by the £5 deposit and may mean that we can take a small amount off the cost of the buffet. We won't know until numbers are confirmed though. 

Looking forward to catching up with people at the weekend. 

Lou
X


----------



## ElsieMay

Thanks again for organising this.
I better pay for 2 buffet places (me and L).  L will see and want the buffet.  I would rather pay for L to have the buffet and then I dont need to worry about her being a pig bin!
Thanks
EM


----------



## kylecat

Hi all - looking forward to catching up with everyone on saturday - I was just wondering if anyone wanted a little life back pack thingy? It's great for children just starting to walk as it's like a pair of reins combined with a backpack which you can store things in e.g. snacks, drinks etc.

http://www.johnlewis.com/231611552/Product.aspx

I paid about £15 for it at the time so if anyone would like it for a fiver then it's yours - please PM me!

Love to all Kylecat xxx

/links


----------



## Roo67

total longshot  - anyone have room for 3 little boys and their mummy ??

I was planning on going to my brothers after the meet to break up the journey on the way home but he is doing major building work to his house and therefore we are unable to go there. I was just wondering if there was anyone that lives North/midlands ish that might be able to put my and the boys up on sunday night  

R x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

sadly we are not in the right direction or you would have been more than welcome Roo   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Elpida

Roo I have a double bed in a decent sized spare room in birmingham which you're more than welcome to use. I'm not staying on Saturday night in Bicester but will be home on Sunday. PM me if that's a help.


----------



## caramac

Kylecat - I have PM'd you about the backpack - I would love it!

cem - to confirm we are still coming and will pay for one adult buffet and I'll bring some bits for J's lunch and will then order off the children's menu for his dinner if that's okay?


----------



## EllsBee

Hi Cem,

Just wanted to let you know that I now won't be able to attend the gathering on Saturday. So, hopefully this is enough notice for you to take me off the list.

Thanks.

Hope you all the enjoy the get together - hopefully will be able to catch the next one.

E x


----------



## natclare

Ever so sorry (have already said this on **) but I won't be able to come as I have to work on Saturday. It was always a possibility and I've been trying to get out of it for months! But hey ho, chocolate will be my consolation. Love to all and hope you have a great time xxx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi
I've looked back over the thread briefly and can't see what time we're meeting and when the buffet lunch is. When are people intending to arrive? 

We can't set off till about 11am at the earliest, but we're only just over an hour's drive away.  

Thanks
OneStep


----------



## Diesy

Thanks Cem for the suggestion of Birmingham, East Midlands is not the best one to travel too. I am becoming an expert on getting around this part of the country without a car.


----------



## silverbird

Cem and Aweeze: As I said before and Cem seemed to say was OK I'd rather be off the buffet.  If thats a prob I can ring the hotel and disscuss my dietry needs but eating before seems easyest.  Cheers.

Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Sorry - I'm probably missing something, but I can only see that the room hire is from 12. 

So are people getting there at 12? What time is the lunch served from (is that 12 as well)? 

I need to judge timings in terms of feeding J after music and football and car ride.

Thanks
Onestep


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I am planning to arrive just before 12. my two may or may not sleep in the car so I need to ring hotel and check we can get into our room from 1pm onwards as if they don't sleep in car they will need to nap or they will be most unpleasant to be around!
they will want to eat at or just before 12 so I will bring picnic for them and I'll feed them when we arrive - I am assuming our/adult buffet will be served from about 12.30/1ish?
amazing that they only have 2 cots...I guess they don't get many babies staying or people usually bring their own?! I was intending to bring my 2 travel cots anyway so we're sorted   
Suitcase
x


----------



## caramac

I will give the hotel a call as I'm not sure if I've been allocated a cot or not! I'm more than happy to bring my travel cot along if anyone else would rather use the hotel's one. I am planning to arrive just before 12pm too (and again, if J hasn't slept in the car it would be great to be able to put him down for a nap). Just wondering though, that if they've moved us to a bigger room will our allocated rooms still be nearby? I'll ask that when I call later.

In case anyone is interested...I have bagged up all of J's outgrown clothes by age and would be happy to bring them along if anyone is remotely interested. I don't want much for them £5-10 per bag would be good enough! I won't bring them with me if noone is interested, but won't hold anyone to purchasing if they ask me to bring them so they can have a look!

Up to 1 month - 7 babygrows; 1 pair of jogging bottoms; 1 zip-up cardigan; 1 sleeveless dungarees; 5 hats; 3 pairs of scratch mittens.

3-6 months - 15 babygrows; 19 short sleeve vests; 1 pair of jogging bottoms; 2 long sleeve tops; 4 short sleeve romper suits.

6-9 months - 20 short sleeve vests; 6 babygrows; 4 pairs of jogging bottoms; 1 pair of jeans; 1 pair of trousers; 1 hooded zip up top; 1 short sleeve romper suit; 1 t-shirts; 6 long sleeve tops; 1 two-piece vest/dungarees set; woolly hat & gloves set.

9-12 months - 1 hooded zip up top; 1 pair of jeans; 4 pairs of pajamas; 4 pairs of jogging bottoms; 10 short sleeve vests; 7 long sleeve tops; 1 pair of trousers.

12-18 months - 13 long sleeve tops; 17 short sleeve vests; 6 long sleeve vests.

Just in case it's not obvious but these are all boys clothes!


I also have a bag of random age clothes that was given to me, which J never wore - which is free to a good home!


----------



## winky77

I'm so looking forward to the meet up ,,,,,Its about 3 years since I was last at one !!!  in fact i think it was the last Bicester one !!
Diesy...if you want to hitch a lift in the car with me you are welcome but I am heading down friday via Roo's so that we can travel in tandem on Saturday morning...Roo's place will be chocca but we can maybe find a B&B for you near us?  Can only do one way tho...Im not heading back to Scotland until Wednesday.  Will PM you my mobile..

...winky x


----------



## greatgazza

Diesy, if you wanted to come back with me after the meet and stay Saturday night at mine you'd be more than welcome, if you could find a way to travel back from Watford on the Sunday?  bet your head is exploding with all the different possible combinations of travel now!!

GGx


----------



## winky77

Diesy ......my PM came up an error ?!?! I will try again when back on laptop later but in meantime can you PM me your number instead & I can then text or call.


----------



## loobyloo_london

Cem et all, I'm really sorry but I wont make it to the meetup. I'm having (unplanned) guests arriving at the weekend & I can't leave them. I'm really sad that I'm missing this wonderful opportunity but hope there will be plenty more. 

I look forward to reading all about it.

LLL xxx


----------



## lulumead

Have a lovely time everyone - sorry not to make it but am looking forward to seeing the pics...especially of Roo's three     as well as all the other LO's


xx


----------



## Diesy

GG & Winky   with awesome solutions!

Cem - I'm trying to email you, inbox is full.  Just trying to sort dog sitter before I sort a flight and confirm.  Don't want get upgraded to troublemaker so very happy to phone hotel and be blonde and email you at the same time once I am sorted.  I hope this is okay, I am sort of getting there slowly  .


----------



## Diesy

PS  Cem my email did draw attention to your awesome organising!  Well done, my list would look very different if left in charge.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Cem - pandaeyes PMd me (your inbox full) - she can't make it so if not too late pls take her off the list
thanks!
Suitcase 
x


----------



## Amittai

Hi peeps and  
just wanted to say have fun.. i wish i could come but I am off to Brno today for an emby transfer tomorrow, woot woot!! 

  
but next time.. and  thanks to the super organisors of this, even though i'm not coming along it is a warm feeling to know this is happening  

happy dayzzz.. ps - Diesey please go if you can!!


----------



## RichmondLass

Ladies
I have some items I'm selling for a couple of pounds each I'll bring with me - I'll post on the single parenting board RLx


----------



## RichmondLass

Ladies
I have a few things I can bring with me for sale for a couple of quid:
Size 18m - 24m NWOT navy and white cotton cardigan, French make - suit boy or girl
Toddler funky neck pillow for travelling - boy or girl
Thomas the Tank engine gilet
Clarks 6.5F boys light brown shoes in box, hardly worn
Unused but unboxed dummies inc Avent glow in the dark ( I took them out to sterilise but then decided to stop using them).

And I'll want a bit more for the following:
Medela 'comfort' breast pump things - used once and sterilised. A better design than the standard ones. 
A whole load of Medala accessories, brand new - bottles, lids, spare plug tubes etc

Let me know and I can set aside if you want anything.
RLx


----------



## RichmondLass

Oh and a baby version of the neck pillow (both by Trunki)
A Wean Machine with spare sieve and spoon
A denim jacket age 2to3
Probably more things too!
Rlx


----------



## RichmondLass

Dear moderator
I posted these on the parents' board on purpose so as not to upset anyone on here with the nature of these items for sale. 


Please could you return it to the parents' board please?
Rlx


----------



## Diesy

*Hi Everybody - it's all fallen by the wayside up here so I'll have to miss this one. Next time! Thanks for all the AWESOME offers to help get me there! Take care everyone and have a brilliant time! XXX*


----------



## Sharry

Hi Richmondlass 

I moved them to this thread to keep everything together, nobody had problems with people advertising similar items on this thread before, so I did not see as problem adding your to this thread too   everybody is well aware that this meeting is for people of all stages so think we can bend the rules this once  

Sharry xx


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

Just a quick post as was talking to my Sister in Law at the weekend who lives in Oxford.  She said that at weekends the traffic around Bicester is extremely busy due to everyone going shopping at the Bicester Village Outlet.  This can often add alot of time to any journeys in the area.  I am going to leave a bit earlier to compensate for this as wouldn't like to be really late and miss alot of the meet.

Safe journeys everyone and looking forward to seeing you tomorrow
Chowy and Pup xx


----------



## Diesy

Hi Cem, I assumed you hadn't counted me because I hadn't confirmed.  I hadn't wanted to mess up the numbers which is why I offered to phone the hotel direct.


----------



## cocochanel1

Really sorry to be missing the meet up tomorrow. My eldest is unwell. 
I hope you all have a great time. 
CEM and I have liaised already. I contacted the hotel and have cancelled our room which frees up a cot too. 

Coco xxx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Cem and all

Is it ok if we (LO and I) show up tomorrow just for the day?  I did pay a deposit so I had assumed we would be on the list even thought I haven't been on FF for ages.  If we are not on the list, maybe we (or me, at least) could take Diesy's place?

Sorry for not being more organised, but LO has had a bit of a nightmare first few weeks at school and I've spent quite a lot of time in tears , so FF fell off my "to do" list!

Hope all are doing well  

B xx


----------



## Bethany915

Coco

Just read your post - does that mean there might be a free room if we did want to stay overnight?

I've just realised I have no idea where or when we are supposed to be meeting!  I will scroll back to avoid hassling people any further...

B xx


----------



## Bethany915

Me again  

I've done some scrolling and what I've found is:

Littlebury Hotel, Bicester OX26 6DR
Arrive shortly before 12 noon
Bring cash for buffet - £9.75 adult and £4.50 child

And we seem to be on the list (thanks, Cem!).

Let me know if I have any of the above wrong, otherwise we'll see you all tomorrow.

B xx


----------



## indekiwi

Coco, oh no!    Was so looking forward to seeing you and the kids.  Hope your little guy gets better very soon.   


Bethany, sounds like you need some of these -     .  Will catch up with you tomorrow - and yes, think you've got all the right info.  


A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

coco - I've texted you   
bethany - yes, that's right. I called and we can check in to our room any time (I guess it's not being used tonight) so I will plan to arrive between 11-11.30 so I can unload car etc and then get the boys some lunch before they have their midday 'hungry/tired' meltdown! (although am hoping they will sleep in car thus avoiding the tired part of the equation...)
looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow
Suitcase
x


----------



## Damelottie

Gosh this seems to have come round quickly! Have a lovely meet up everybody.


Bethany - lots of hugs. Don't forget the other parenting threads on here. There are some very experienced mums with similar problems xxxx


----------



## ameliacooper

Bethany

DD really looking forward to seeing you both today xxx (as am I)

X


----------



## silverbird

Lovely to see you all yesterday and sorry to anyone I didn't get time to talk to.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, was wonderful to see everyone yesterday   
Thanks to cem and aweeze for all the organisation, thanks to everyone for making it such a lovely day. 
Sorry I didn't get to speak to everyone, always difficult with so many people and 2 little ones to keep an eye on!
I'll be hosting the annual Summer picnic in Guildford next July (date tbc) but hopefully we can all get together before that - Feb/March probably quite good timing. If anyone has venue suggestions, please say so...and volunteers to help organise are always welcome   
Hope everyone got home OK and all the little ones weren't too exhausted after the day! Mine were in bed in the hotel at 7pm and not a peep out of them so I had a lovely meal with winky, roo, aweeze, agate and caramac    could get used to this hotel thing! although perhaps not the 5.30am wake up!
Suitcase
x


----------



## ameliacooper

Thanks Cem for organising x


----------



## bingbong

Wow, that's amazing to see the numbers. It is lovely how we've grown and I hope that continues with more and more LO's appearing   


Thanks so much to those that organised, especially cem. It was a really nice day (despite total meltdowns by my tried two at the end).


Can I ask whoever bought the Peppa Pig car with all the family in where did you get it and what is it called?? DD seemed to really like it and she totally loves Peppa so it'd be a good Christmas present but I can't find that one online.


Thanks
bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

ooh, I was going to ask same thing, L really loved it too! shall have a look at Asda link, thanks cem   
also wanted to add on a more serious note that it was lovely to have some new folks and those still ttc joining all the mums/babies/children this weekend. I know only too well how hard it can be to come along to something like this for the first time, or to come along when you have been ttc for a while and have not had any success. so a big welcome to the new folks and    and    to those currently ttc. and hopefully we'll see more of you at the next meet   
Suitcase
x


----------



## ElsieMay

Bingbong - L has that car which has been relagated to the child minding box.  You can have it so I'll bring it to the next meet up.
EM


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thank you Cem and Aweeze for organising yesterday's meet, we had a lovely time   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Ooooh ElsieMay that'd been wonderful thank you!!!!!!    I just wonder when they meet will be, thinking that postage shouldn't be too much, I could pay postage??   


Thanks for the link cem, I thought that it looked different to that one but it's the same one, obviously very popular! 


bingbong x


----------



## indekiwi

Thanks CEM, Suity, Aweese for organising!  We had a lovely time.  Apologies for not getting around to speaking to everyone, and when I did, not having nearly enough time to catch up on all the news.  As Suity says, it was great that there were some more recent posters from the TTC threads who came along.    


Thought I should mention that anyone who has been to a singles meet up (and therefore can be vouched for by another singlie as being legit) can join a closed group on ******** which has of late been posted on quite a bit - there are also photos of many of the people who regularly post on the FF singles board and photos from many past meet ups.  I think Winky, Rose and Suitcase are the individuals who can add you to the group, so you might want to drop one of them a line if you are interested in joining.  It is a "secret" group, so the only people who can see posts are other members.  I spoke to a number of first timers yesterday, so if we spoke and you want to become a ** member, let one of the three group "managers" know, and I will be happy to vouch for you.  


Finally, I'm delighted to advise that I did not - let me repeat, did not - trip over anything or anyone all day yesterday.    Can't promise the same for my kids mind.   



A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

oh yes, good point re the ** group Inde
PM me if you want to join   
and if anyone has any good pics from yesterday, please post them to the ** group. as usual I carried my camera around all day but came home without taking a single picture   
Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Suitcase, I took a few shots at the end of the day and will upload them to ** as soon as I find the appropriate USB cable to the laptop.  


A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

sounds like you lovely ladies had a great day- I was stuck at a conference in Leeds!


----------



## Marra

lovely to see everyone at the weekend's meet up! Thanks so much to the fab organisers!

Marra
xx


----------



## caramac

Yes it was lovely to see everyone even it it was for very briefly (it felt like I missed most of the meet trying to help J get a nap in our room - when we came back almost everyone had gone home!) but it was nice to share the evening with the others who stayed over.

On the subject of toys - Agate can you tell me where you got that lovely wooden train set your little girl had?


----------



## aimless1

Hello - wanted to add my thanks for organising such a lovely day.  I really enjoyed chatting to a few people and hearing the many different stories.  I came away feeling really happy and much more confident - was so inspiring for me.
Thank you
Amy x


----------



## greatgazza

thanks to Cem, Aweeze and Suity for organising.  The day just went so quick and it's so hard to speak to more than a few people when you're trying to watch little ones isn't it!

i bought some stuff off suity and somehow seemed to leave some stuff behind, or perhaps when i took some stuff to the car the stuff i had picked out got put back into the main bags as no one would have realised it had been separated out.  thankfully i managed to track down some of the bits and wizard very kindly posted them back to me.  i'm just wondering if anyone picked up a couple of pairs of moccasin-soled socks or perhaps you still have them in anything you took back suity? it's my own stupid fault if i've lost them but just thought i'd ask on the off-chance.  

GGx


----------



## RichmondLass

Well done to CEM, Suity and Aweeze for the meticulous organisation. Hats off to you guys for making the effort. Having done lots of things like this I know what it takes!  A big thank you! Rlx


----------



## Sarana37

Hi all, 

Glad to hear it all went so well but I was sad not to be able to attend. (I also missed the picnic this summer which I'd been so looking forward to, as the sale of my Mum's house was delayed so I had to stay away.)

So, I'm feeling very out of touch with everyone... I haven't even managed to get online for ages as my return to work has been huge... And I managed to lose ALL my phone contacts when my phone had an accident, so if I had your tel no before, I've now lost it. Anyone in the London area who'd like a mini-meet up sometime at a weekend let me know!

all the best,

Sarana


----------



## Elpida

Sorry I've not said it before but thank you so much to all those who helped in organising Saturday, it was a wonderful and inspiring day. Sat at one point with some of those I first met 4 years ago in Stratford was quite overwhelming. 

Thank you to all those of you who allowed me cuddles with your little ones, I hope that at the next one I'll be offering mine out too

El x x


----------



## agate

caramac said:


> On the subject of toys - Agate can you tell me where you got that lovely wooden train set your little girl had?


I think it must be this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004KPKWMW/ref=asc_df_B004KPKWMW10202604?smid=A1H3B251NW5F99&tag=googlecouk06-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22218&creativeASIN=B004KPKWMW

/links


----------



## caramac

Thanks Agate


----------

